# Ralph is still under the weather



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a little worried about Ralph, as you know he lost his boy bits and his 6th toe and dew claws.
His boy bits area seems to of caused him no problem, his dew claws on one leg, no problem, but his other foot with 6 toes is not doing so well, I'm a little worried as he has lost a couple of stitches from it and it is an open wound. He has been back to the vets and got some antibiotics, to prevent infection. But I think I will have to take him back again. 
He is back wearing his cone of shame.... See photo! 
Also he seems very clingy and cuddly (I'm not complaining) he does have his moments of play, and still loves his ball & rough and tumble with ruby. 
Has anyone else had dew claws removed and had problems?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Poor gorgeous boy. Sending him lots of hugs and kisses x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor Ralph. Hope you feel better soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh hope he feels ok soon Tracey, poor boy....hopefully he's just feeling sorry for himself, or maybe the antibiotics have made him a bit off x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh poor Ralph and poor you! I've no experience with dew claws but my last terrier had a (benign) lump removed and the wound didn't heal very easily so I can sympathise. Give the antibiotics chance to kick in, he's been through a lot and now has various sore bits that he can't remember hurting!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Ralph. i didn't remove Jake's because the vet said it can lead to more problems than it is worth. I really hope he gets well soon. Hug

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Ralphie - enjoy the cuddles  
My rottie cross took longer to recover from having his dew claws removed than loosing his boy bits but they did heal up eventually. Give it time and plenty of rest.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor little Ralph his cute little face in that big nasty cone! Hope he is better soon and can go out and play. How is Ruby taking the return of the cone


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi, I haven't posted before but my Little boy is poorly too.
He got the snip and his dew claws removed nearly 2 weeks ago now, his man bits are fine but his poor feet are not. He is on antibiotics and is the same just feeling sorry for himself.
He has the cone and we are keeping socks on him. He is being sleeping a lot more too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you've posted Harris, comforting for you both to know your not on your own x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Poor little Ralph his cute little face in that big nasty cone! Hope he is better soon and can go out and play. How is Ruby taking the return of the cone


Ruby just thinks its an extra bit of Ralph to attack & bite!


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, will post pics when I learn how. I feel bad for getting them done, but the groomer and the vet said it was best too..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Hi, I haven't posted before but my Little boy is poorly too.
> He got the snip and his dew claws removed nearly 2 weeks ago now, his man bits are fine but his poor feet are not. He is on antibiotics and is the same just feeling sorry for himself.
> He has the cone and we are keeping socks on him. He is being sleeping a lot more too.


Hi Harris, I'm so pleased you posted a response, isn't it awful not to see them their usual bouncy selves?, its only just been a week for Ralph.
Do you mean I have at least another week of this? It makes you wonder if it was worth it - poor things.
He has his ups and downs, I hope he's back to himself real soon
What's your boy called and how old is he now?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and best wishes to Ralph x


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

His name is actually Harris.... He is 9 months now. he got the op Friday 20th, we have been back to vet 4 times since. All his stitches are out but one still in his foot. Both legs are infected although one only slightly. He even got a bigger cone yesterday, poor thing feel so sorry for him. He was only peeing once a day too for nearly whole of last week.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> His name is actually Harris.... He is 9 months now. he got the op Friday 20th, we have been back to vet 4 times since. All his stitches are out but one still in his foot. Both legs are infected although one only slightly. He even got a bigger cone yesterday, poor thing feel so sorry for him. He was only peeing once a day too for nearly whole of last week.


Oh poor Harris, he is not much more than a baby!! 
Ralph is only 11 months now.
So you've been back 4 times?? Have you incurred costs each time??
I hope he makes a real speedy recovery soon
What did the vet say about him only peeing once a day??


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Vet said its not he can't pee he is choosing not too.... Little monkey but guess it was tender. He is slowly going a bit more often.
The vet charged for 2 of the visits, back again on Friday with him.
He has a disinfectant rub to put on his legs although he hates it, I have put it a spray container which is easier to put on.
He is a lot sleepier than usual not sure if its the antibiotics or painkillers he is taking.
Hopefully Ralph will feel better soon, we just can't wait to get our normally hyper puppy back to normal. X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Vet said its not he can't pee he is choosing not too.... Little monkey but guess it was tender. He is slowly going a bit more often.
> The vet charged for 2 of the visits, back again on Friday with him.
> He has a disinfectant rub to put on his legs although he hates it, I have put it a spray container which is easier to put on.
> He is a lot sleepier than usual not sure if its the antibiotics or painkillers he is taking.
> Hopefully Ralph will feel better soon, we just can't wait to get our normally hyper puppy back to normal. X


We are the same, Ralph is soooo much sleepier & wants to be cuddled, which is lovely - but not fully normal if you know what I mean. I'm thinking of applying sudocream or savlon. ( no problem with peeling though)
We are also back Friday. But I will ring them tomorrow and maybe go back. 
Hoping Harris is back to himself very soon, keep us updated.
Good to hear from you x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Really hope Ralph and Harris will be back to their bouncy selves very soon. They sound so sore


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

:hug:Hope poor Ralph is better soon, Tracey. :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tracey I don't think I'd put a cream on, if anything either just salt water or an antiseptic solution diluted detail or tcp x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Tracey I don't think I'd put a cream on, if anything either just salt water or an antiseptic solution diluted detail or tcp x


Your probably right, I had a look when I got in, to see if a vet trip is required, it is looking as though it is going to scab, so I've took his collar off for a break.
If i put cream on I'll only make it "wet" again.
If it looks better still in the morning, I can wait until Fridays check up I think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That was supposed to say Dettol ....other brands available xx


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope Ralph is on the mend.
Harris is brighter tonight, running about the kitchen daft, so guess his feet must not be so sore. Can't wait till Friday to get the cone off, its been 2 long weeks.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to read that Ralph has had a tough time lately - hoping he is soon better and up and running around :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> That was supposed to say Dettol ....other brands available xx


Vetzyme Antibacterial Powder may also help as is soothing too. We used it when someone clipped our Cavvies nails too short and it stopped the bleeding straightaway plus soothed it  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Ali79 said:


> Vetzyme Antibacterial Powder may also help as is soothing too. We used it when someone clipped our Cavvies nails too short and it stopped the bleeding straightaway plus soothed it  x


Johnsons do an anti bacterial powder as well that is very good, always make sure I have some in.

Think Savannah is going to beat Ralph in the being free to run, race. Getting the all clear will be great. (However I won't be free of the vet, one of my cats has sliced their toe off! Think it will mean regular trips for a while, I reckon I should have my own seat in waiting room!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to buy some of those, thanks ladies.
Hope all the doggies feel brighter soon xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wishing Ralph and Harris a speedy recovery and hope they are back to running around soon. 

Roo tore one of her dew claws off and all that is left is the quick. I was thinking about having them removed but after reading this I don't think I'll bother now! 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Hope Ralph is on the mend.
> Harris is brighter tonight, running about the kitchen daft, so guess his feet must not be so sore. Can't wait till Friday to get the cone off, its been 2 long weeks.


That's good to hear, Ralph hasn't been too bad, he hasn't had a decent walk for a while, so does have every to burn up! He does run around with Ruby.
I have been giving Ralph some "time out of his cone" 
His foot still isn't right, one is - its the other one where he had the extra toe removed as well as his dew claw. It's due to stitches missing 
It is a dry wound now though - he's back tomorrow so we will see what they say.
I bet Harris will be made up to be coneless tomorrow!! X
Ps have you figured how to post pics yet? We would love to see Harris - with or without his cone!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> Wishing Ralph and Harris a speedy recovery and hope they are back to running around soon.
> 
> Roo tore one of her dew claws off and all that is left is the quick. I was thinking about having them removed but after reading this I don't think I'll bother now!
> 
> ...


Poor roo! I did it as a prevention rather than a cure - after his drastic cut, they were very exposed - and an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ali79 said:


> Vetzyme Antibacterial Powder may also help as is soothing too. We used it when someone clipped our Cavvies nails too short and it stopped the bleeding straightaway plus soothed it  x


I'll check this out - thanks x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Johnsons do an anti bacterial powder as well that is very good, always make sure I have some in.
> 
> Think Savannah is going to beat Ralph in the being free to run, race. Getting the all clear will be great. (However I won't be free of the vet, one of my cats has sliced their toe off! Think it will mean regular trips for a while, I reckon I should have my own seat in waiting room!)


Poor cat! How did it do that?? Hope it's ok.
Good news for savannah a I bet she can't wait, I think Ralph is desperate for a decent walk and run in the fields, chasing sheep and rolling in fox poo!! 

( just to let you all know he won't be chasing sheep as they have all gone!! and I'm not an irresponsible dog owner, allowing Ralph to chase sheep - although I think sheep chasing is his passion, i don't indulge him!!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear Ralph has been suffering, poor thing - really hope he improves soon, glad to hear that Harris in doing better now, I wish Dudley's dew claws had been taken off when very young, I don't think I'll bother now after reading these posts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's dew claws have never been a problem. Why would they be removed on a non working dog?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola's dew claws have never been a problem. Why would they be removed on a non working dog?


Ralph's adult coat caused massive matts as I tried to keep it long - without success!! ... and I got him shaved, (gutted)
As you may remember I mentioned his 6th toe, this was very loose and flappy on his leg, and the claw used to grow quite long and back on itself, as it did not get worn down naturally, it was an accident waiting to happen - especially without his fur to protect him. His dew claws were also very loose & liable to get caught very easily, 
It made sense to get them done whilst he was under for his castration.
It has caused him pain and suffering which I feel guilty about, they've caused more discomfort than his man bits!!  ( which don't seem to have bothered him at all) 
I'm not planning on getting Ruby's done, as hers are totally different and I don't see them causing her a problem. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have to trim Lola's dews more often than the rest.


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope Ralph gets on good tomorrow....
Harris still won't let me touch his feet still keeping his socks on though.
The vet advised us to get his claws done ...
I will try post pics at weekend,he is Black with sable paws and grey beard!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> Hope Ralph gets on good tomorrow....
> Harris still won't let me touch his feet still keeping his socks on though.
> The vet advised us to get his claws done ...
> I will try post pics at weekend,he is Black with sable paws and grey beard!


Ah thank you, Harris sounds gorgeous, I'm sure we would all love to see him.
I hope Harris is free to run without his socks and cone very soon! X 
I think it depends on their claws - some are more "detached" than others, and likely to cause problems and get caught easily and tear whilst out and about. - ouch!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poor cat! How did it do that?? Hope it's ok.
> Good news for savannah a I bet she can't wait, I think Ralph is desperate for a decent walk and run in the fields, chasing sheep and rolling in fox poo!!
> 
> ( just to let you all know he won't be chasing sheep as they have all gone!! and I'm not an irresponsible dog owner, allowing Ralph to chase sheep - although I think sheep chasing is his passion, i don't indulge him!!)


Not sure how the cat hurt herself, vet said possibly a car, or a fight but as she has no teeth marks? 

Her and Savannah have to go to vet tomorrow, hopefully Savannah can run wild on Saturday! Really hope it won't be to long for Ralph and Harris. When poor Ralph is better no sheep to chase either (naughty boy) he must think life is pretty sh.. at the moment! Lets hope there will be plenty of fox poo!

Good Luck Ralph for tomorrow hope he will have made some good progress.


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

How is Ralph doing ?
Harris was back at vet....another week of the cone and socks for us.
He got last stich out and both feet are looking much better, back on Thursday next week....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> How is Ralph doing ?
> Harris was back at vet....another week of the cone and socks for us.
> He got last stich out and both feet are looking much better, back on Thursday next week....


Another week poor Harris
I hate the cone, it's just so bulky and destructive - he knocks us out with it when he comes for a cuddle or just barges past your legs and nearly takes us out! 
Glad he had the stitches out- Ralph also had all his out today, one foot is absolutely fine, his boy bits are no problem, it's just the other foot.
We were told to keep the cone for another 2 or 3 days as the wound is scabbing.
What are the socks he's wearing?
Are they vets socks or socks you have got for him??


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

His socks are kids school long ones (they have got holes in them to let in air)..
Although they r white so its a few pairs a day.
The problem is Harris won't stop trying to lick his feet, as soon as you take them off he somehow manages to get past his cone!
I have bruises all over my legs with the cone banging into me too.
Are you back to taking Ralph longer walks? I forgot to ask vet today but think I will take him further tommorow. He is still on antibiotics..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo I bet Harris looks very handsome in his socks 
Ralph isn't too bad at licking his foot, I do give him time out from the cone,
He's had a several small walks, but I didn't like letting him of lead in case he jumps in the stream with his open wound, or walks in dirt in the field, I think he's long overdue a fairly decent run this weekend in the field!
I can't imagine ralph keeping socks on, he chewed off one of his bandages which has caused half the problem!


----------



## Harris (Jun 14, 2013)

They r taped on and he still manages to get them off...
Poor boy has been on his lead since he got the op, he doesn't,t really like going on grass with his socks!
Its been a long 2 weeks.
I managed to finally post a PIC in the intro part.
Both your dogs are adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harris said:


> They r taped on and he still manages to get them off...
> Poor boy has been on his lead since he got the op, he doesn't,t really like going on grass with his socks!
> Its been a long 2 weeks.
> I managed to finally post a PIC in the intro part.
> Both your dogs are adorable!


Oooo lovely I will go and see Harris,
Thank you - my dogs can be adorable, when they're behaving and asleep!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope both boys are on the road to recovery this weekend.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I hope both boys are on the road to recovery this weekend.


Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I'm so sorry to hear Ralph's had a rough time of it (and Harris too of course) 

I hope things are improving and they can get back about their normal business .. 

Poor wee fellas 

xxx


----------

